# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  วิทยุสื่อสาร 1คู่ ใช้ง่ายเสียงชัด ใส่ถ่านAAA ใช้ได้เลย

## vvv

วิทยุสื่อสารยี่ห้อ Bobell รุ่น T-388 สีเหลือง 1 คู่ สภาพ 95% ตามรูป เสียงชัดเจนปรับดัง-ค่อยได้ เจ้าของใช้งานน้อยแค่เดือนสองเดือนแล้วเลิกใช้
----
วิธีใช้งาน ง่ายมากๆ คล้ายๆ ว.ของตำรวจ แต่เราใช้ได้โดยไม่ต้องขออนุญาต 
ใส่ถ่านAAA เครื่องละ 4 ก้อน ใช้งานได้เลย มีช่องให้เลือกหลายช่อง มีไฟฉายLED ส่องสว่างให้ด้วย ซื้อมาจากลาซาด้า 770 บาท เอามาใช้งานในร้านค้า ระหว่างหน้าร้านกับหลังร้าน ตอนนี้ไม่ได้ขายของแล้วเลยเอามาขายต่อ ยังใช้ได้ดีปกติครับ ผมรับประกันให้ 14 วัน
----
ระยะการใช้งานไกลสูงสุดตามคู่มือ 5/8 กิโลเมตร
จะเอาไปใช้ในสนามฟุตบอล หรือ งานสวน ก็ได้ เพราะเสียงดังชัดมากๆ คุ้มค่าราคาถูก 
แต่อาจจะกินไฟไปหน่อย ถ้าใช้ทุกวันได้แค่ ไม่เกิน 7 วัน ถ่านก็หมดครับ (ผมใชถ่านราคาถูกๆ 8 ก้อน 20 บาท) 
----
ขายครบทั้งกล่องพร้อมคู่มือ ส่งฟรี EMS ทั่วประเทศ หรือ ถ้ามารับเองลดให้เหลือ 400 ถ้วนครับ (ใครต้องการมือหนึ่ง มีขายในลาซาด้านะครับ 770 บาท)
----
ติดต่อ 0898895495 (โอ)
ไอดีไลน์ ตามเบอร์โทร.เลยครับ หรือทักแชทในขายดีก็ได้

----------

